# Zone 3 lemons



## Momwannabe (Dec 10, 2007)

Someone mentioned lemons earlier- this afternoon we picked the first lemon from the Meyers lemon tree we bought last year. 

The outside temp this morning as -30, ground is covered with snow, but having a fresh lemon brought a ray of sunshine into our kitchen tonight! Yeah, we could live without lemons if we had to, but cooking would sure be boring without them!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - where are you growing it? Do you have a greenhouse or inside your living house. Please, share how you did this. 

Angie


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

I want lemons that can take cold. It doesn't get -30 here, but it gets down in the single digits sometimes. Where do I get Meyer's lemons?

Any other citrus that can take that kind of cold?


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

wrong thread.....


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.meyerlemontree.com/ 
looks like a lovely dwarf tree that actually FRUITS. :dance:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Tell us more Mom,all us freezing people want that tree!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> http://www.meyerlemontree.com/
> looks like a lovely dwarf tree that actually FRUITS. :dance:


Those dwarf citrus trees fruit quite well in my experience.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Ladycat, I just checked their webpage they can't ship to Texas so I guess that leaves us out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> http://www.meyerlemontree.com/
> looks like a lovely dwarf tree that actually FRUITS. :dance:


*Because of agricultural regulations, we cannot ship citrus to AZ, CA or TX.
*
Darn.


----------



## connie in nm (May 11, 2002)

I'm in SE New Mexico. Got a Meyer lemon at a local nursery. It is outdoors in the summer and in the sunroom during the winter. Lemons are ready now.

Here's hoping it blooms again ....


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

Meyer's lemons can be bought in San Antonio, TX at some of the better nurseries there. I'll find out from Bob Webster, 550AM radio organic gardening talk show host.
I don't know if they can be SHIPPED (sorry for the caps...don't know how this forum indicates emphasis) out of Texas but I can't believe they couldn't be shipped within Texas.
I'll find out today about the various nurseries in SA that have them. There may be some others around the State that have them also. Will try to find that out.
Thanks!


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

You don't have to worry that much about shipping restrictions. The the Meyer lemon can't be SHIPPED into states like California, but you can still buy it INSIDE California. I got mine at the local Home Depot for 19.99$. I'm growing it in a pot right now, but plan on planting out on our homestead later this spring.
Michael


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

If you're north of zone 8 any lemon is going to have to be kept in a container so you may as well get a good one such as a Eureka or Lisbon. They both have a lot more lemon flavor and scent than the Meyer which is a lemon/orange cross. They both make good container plants and will bear lots of fruit and wonderful smelling blossoms if you make them happy. My little greenhouse smells heavenly this time of year.

The cold hardiness of the Meyer is useful to folks like me who live far enough north of the commercial citrus belt that regular lemons and limes won't survive unprotected outside but Meyers will. I have one in my grove right now. I also have Eureka lemons, Tahiti (Persian) and Key limes and limequats in pots so I am familiar with them all.

But once you get north of southern Georgia the Meyer is going to have to go into a pot just like the rest unless you have a very favorable microclimate. Might as well go for the best then.

Agricultural restrictions are such that no state that has any significant commercial citrus production is going to allow citrus plants to be imported from another state. This isn't an insurmountable problem though as any state that does grow commercial citrus also has retailers who sell citrus trees of many kinds if you search them out.

There are nurseries that sell citrus trees that are not in the commercial citrus states that can ship to pretty much any other state that are not also commercial citrus producers themselves.

.....Alan.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

We are in the kerrville area of Texas which is zone 7B. I have three Meyer Lemons flourishing in my courtyard right now, as well as a Satsuma Mandarin and a tangerine known as 10 degree tangerine. One of the secrets of pushing the envelope with these is stringing them with the large Christmas tree lights which help create a halo of warmth around the tree. In a hard hard freeze I lose some leaves and occasionally a branch tip or two, but they grow back with a vengeance the next year.

If you are zone 8 and want to grow cold hardy Avocados contact Bill Schneider at Devine Avocados, Devine Texas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Agricultural restrictions are such that no state that has any significant commercial citrus production is going to allow citrus plants to be imported from another state.


 Big citrus industry in Texas. Many hundreds of miles south of me.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I have got to get me one of those!! Now if I could find a cold hardy tangerine tree (Gen's favorite citrus) and a cold hardy lime tree (my favorite citrus) we would be all set!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

There are no cold hardy limes. The guy who does the cold hardy avocados in Devine, Texas (Bill Schneider) has a citrus that tastes like a lime when immature and ripens into something that tastes like an orange that has weathered temps to 14 degrees. He might be propagating this tree. Look him up and call him. His business is called Devine Avocados.


----------



## Cookiecows (Jan 21, 2008)

Momwannabe said:


> Someone mentioned lemons earlier- this afternoon we picked the first lemon from the Meyers lemon tree we bought last year.
> 
> The outside temp this morning as -30, ground is covered with snow, but having a fresh lemon brought a ray of sunshine into our kitchen tonight! Yeah, we could live without lemons if we had to, but cooking would sure be boring without them!


Congratulations!!! I know exactly how you feel! I have two Mayers that I've overwintered in a bathtub that is next to a south facing window for the last three winters and put outside in summer. I take the place of the bees with a Q-tip and pollinate the flowers that bloom while inside. 
:1pig: :cow: :banana02: :stirpot: :gromit: :chicken: 
Deb


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

Michael Kawalek said:


> You don't have to worry that much about shipping restrictions. The the Meyer lemon can't be SHIPPED into states like California, but you can still buy it INSIDE California. I got mine at the local Home Depot for 19.99$. I'm growing it in a pot right now, but plan on planting out on our homestead later this spring.
> Michael


Michael:
Thanks for pointing that out - that the Meyer's can be bought INSIDE the state where you live. (Maybe not way up North, but I'd check around wherever I lived.)
I did call Shades of Green Nursery in SA. They don't have any right now -won't until after the chance of freeze. Took my name and number and will call me when they come in. But, I guarantee I'll be looking at HD for that $19.99 bargain. I think they run about $40+ at the nurseries!
Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Grief
Definately check out Home Depot. Mine already has bare-root stock from commercial nursuries. They have a good variety of apples, peaches, pears, walnuts, almonds, ect. Most of the trees are only 14.99$. I bought a "5 in one" combination apple, and pear, and a "3 in one" cherry for only 17.99$ After planting, I even used the trimmed branches as grafting stock. 

Here's a picture of an Anjou pear I grafted onto a seedling from storebought pear seeds. This tree is about 5 feet tall now.







[/IMG] From these two combination trees, I have about a dozen new grafted seedlings of the same varieties.
Michael


----------

